# Sulphur head peacock or hap??



## Zaela Sedai

Hi everyone! I'm desperate and need help with an ID. I was hoping someone could help me figure out if I have a Sulphur head Hap or Peacock. I've looked at your profiles and he has the coloring of the Hap but is young and looks like a peacock in shape. Any opinions would be great Let me know if you need better pics. Great boards!


----------



## Fogelhund

How big is that?


----------



## F-1

Hmmm...interesting! One would easily mistaken this cichlid for an Otopharynx Lithobates but these cichlids do not have eggs spots or horizontal bars. This cichlid's horizontal bar eliminates it from being an Aulonocara as well so it is not a peacock. I also don't want to jump to the conclusion of calling it a hybrid either. In my opinion this cichlid is definitely not a peacock but a hap of some sort.

F-1


----------



## Malawi Hawk

Sulferhead. I've seen them at the LFS and they look like that with the yellow or orange blaze down the front of the head. The black dot markings tell me it is a sulferhead hap., anyway that's my opinion, and I feel really good about identifying it because I almost bought one, the store had like 8 of them and that's what they looked like.


----------



## Zaela Sedai

He's about 3 inches long. Still a baby if hes a hap. I was leaning towards hap even though he was in a tank of asst mbunas/peacocks... Thanks Guys  I'll get a closer pic so you can see him more clearly just in case it makes a difference.










and a front end view


----------



## cater20155

Yea i have a sulfur head peacock and thats definitely the hap sulfur head.


----------



## Aquatic_Matt

That looks alot like my fish, check out the pics I posted today

Thread "I have no idea!"

Mine looks like a mix between lithobates, peacock, and poss. sulfur head hap.


----------



## Zaela Sedai

Oh Thanks for moving this, I'm brand new I didnt see that forum!! Sry!


----------



## Ken Dalli

Protomelas spilonotus tanzania aka the sulphur head hap. I have 3 and they are awesome fish


----------

